

Meredith Atwell Baker - sinak
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Meredith_Attwell_Baker

======
duncan_bayne
"In mid-May 2011, four months after voting to support the merger of Comcast
and NBC Universal, Baker accepted a job with Comcast as "senior vice president
of governmental affairs for NBC Universal" beginning June 3."

Sickening.

